
Unemployment Rate for Computer Occupations Fell in May - belltaco
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2020/06/11/unemployment-rate-for-computer-occupations-fell-in-may/#16761e8716ad
======
MattGaiser
I thought that developers would eventually be hit hard by this.

If anything, the recruiters seem to have stepped up their work. My LinkedIn is
awash in jobs. My inbox is getting something every 1-2 days. Jobs I applied
for even a year ago are now getting back to me.

~~~
belltaco
With remote work being more acceptable now, many of those jobs are likely to
be shipped to Canada and India because of these upcoming immigration
regulations.

